# Capita Stairmaster, Extreme, Black death



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

So i'm debating between three boards right now

2010 Stairmaster
2009 Stairmaster Extreme ( if i can find it )
2009 Capita Black Death Inc

Does anyone have any input on these three boards? I'm relatively new to boarding, I used to skii a while back.

I really like the graphics on the 09 stairmaster extreme but cannot find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey check out moda3.com thats pry the best price you will find before the end of the season


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

since youre pretty new to boarding and youre looking at capita decks, look at the boards with flat kick reverse camber. it will greatly speed up the learning curve and you will get better faster and love riding more. capita does reverse camber so well that if you are considering one of their decks than you HAVE to get it. of course i reccommend the sierrascope but the horrorscope, indoor survivor, and ultrafear are all probably safe bets.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Have the 09 capita Black Death Inc. It is a fast board and less forgiving then the others. If you are more interested in park or freestyle down the road drop the BDI from the list.


----------

